

Playing the numbers game. - boonez123
http://30sleeps.com/blog/

======
adambarber
I had this same conversation with someone last night.

I suck at meeting new people. But I can email 100 people for a meetup, a few
will respond, and the majority will forget they ever heard from me. Ultimately
though, there no harm in playing the numbers to make new connections.

